# how to books



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I came across this website while doing my normal daily research and was wondering if anyone has purchased it and if they thought it was worth it.

http://modeltrainsforbeginners.com/mtfb1/

It seems to have alot of info and would be able to print it out. I wouldnt mind paying for it, but would like opinions on it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can always buy it and review it for us. I lean toward a sevice manual for a specific type of model train. General books I buy at yard sales. His book must take up a lot of time since he does not post here, to my knowlwdge. Overall books are a good investmant. The alternative is you tube. You can find out anything there. Here we show it and discuss it and steer members in the right direction. Amazon has a better selection and topic specifically to your needs. Scenery, wiring, layouts. More than you can afford.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dyna,

Lot's of beginner info available online. For starters, I'd recommend the NMRA (Nat'l Model Railroad Assoc) website, including their beginner sections:

http://www.nmra.org/

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

If you find yourself wanting more detail, then perhaps the book might be a follow-on.

TJ


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

TJ

Ive been visiting that site for months and it has alot of great info and there is alot of info on the web, youtube here at the forum and other places I was just hoping someone had gotten this ebook and had an opinion on it. I guess I could always just print out info as I run across it so I would have something to reference when I need it instead of trying to hunt it down on the web since my pc wont be out in the shed. Kinda why I was looking at getting that ebook. So much has changed since I did my small layouts when I was younger so Im just trying to find everything I can to help me along and minimize the mistakes that I know I'll make either way lol


----------

